

One Secret to Many Passwords - daegloe
http://www.slideshare.net/SayItVisually/one-secret-to-many-passwords

======
sj4nz
While prefixing your "favorite" passwords helps, it's still exploitable. If
someone can see your password in the "clear" they'll be able to tell if you're
using a strategy like this. I have too many accounts---and what happens when
you have collisions? Did I use "f" for facebook and flickr or "fa" and "fl"
for them? I'd rather be consistent with a tool than with a meatspace
algorithm: <http://keepass.info/> is probably more reliable and secure in the
long run. I've long since abandoned trying to keep authentication data in my
personal meatspace and I don't recommend meatspace methods anymore /except/
for securing your authentication database.

